# Narragansett leathers - Damariscotta, Maine



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I previously wrote about Gfeller Casemakers and Mitchell Leathers. This thread is about Narragansett leathers based in Damariscotta, Maine.

Narragansett leathers was started in 1969 by Alan McKinnon. They make handmade leather bags, cases, appointment books, briefcases, small accessories, and belts. They are very moderately priced (under $300 for handmade bridle leather briefcases) and they like to do custom work. Below are some examples of their work below from their website.




























They have some interesting buckles:



















And here are a couple of real life photos of their #12 briefcase in dark brown bridle leather - this is no Filson or SAB, but nice nevertheless.



















And here is our own Cardinals5 wearing a hook belt and looking great:










And more importantly, the questions that C. Sharp and Cards were pondering:



C. Sharp said:


> I wonder how many of theses mom and pop leather shops are out there and who makes the best stuff?





Cardinals5 said:


> This is an excellent question that probably deserves its own thread. Possibly a thread on small manufacturers who still operate in the US - I know there's a list on the internet of domestic clothing manufacturers, but it leaves out these smaller operations. Might be useful for belts, mocs (e.g. Quoddy, Arrow, Town View), wallets, and other small items.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Someone I follow on another site just ordered a custom one of their #12 briefcases. It seems pretty cool from the pictures on the site; I'm looking forward to seeing his pictures of it.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> Someone I follow on another site just ordered a custom one of their #12 briefcases. It seems pretty cool from the pictures on the site; I'm looking forward to seeing his pictures of it.


I'd love to see the pictures too -- can you request him and post pics here (if he is not a member)?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

srivats said:


> I'd love to see the pictures too -- can you request him and post pics here (if he is not a member)?


Ya, definitely. I've been envious since he placed the order so I'll pass on the pictures (if not convince him to come here and do so).


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

I have several of their belts and buckles. Good stuff, reasonably priced, and rapid turnaround time.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

The great Tin Tin did a post on them some time back.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

srivats said:


> And here are a couple of real life photos of their #12 briefcase in dark brown bridle leather - this is no Filson or SAB, but nice nevertheless.


Judging only from this picture, the quality of finishing of this bag looks to be no different than my Filson 252. You are correct it looks a few notches below my SAB bag though.

If I didn't already own my Filson this bag would be on my short list to fill that niche.


----------



## LouB (Nov 8, 2010)

Purchased the hoof pick belt for my son as a Christmas gift. Good workmanship. Perhaps he will forget to take it back to college next week...


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

LouB said:


> Purchased the hoof pick belt for my son as a Christmas gift. Good workmanship. Perhaps he will forget to take it back to college next week...


He can't pack it if he can't find it.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Fantastic bag made by these guys -- reported by Mr. Moo in the fashion forum:



Mr. Moo said:


> I have had a number of briefcases over the last year or two - a sort of trial and error to see what I like and don't like about each kind of style, sometimes mixed in with a bit of "leather artisantry wannabe" to explore how to restore/rejuvenate older cases. In my never ending search for the perfect case I happened upon a website of a US-based artisan (in Maine) who made leather bags, briefcases, belts, and other such leather items. I contacted the Alan McKinnon of Narragansett Leathers (https://www.narragansettleathers.com/ e-mail: [email protected]), to see what he can do for me - basically, to see if I can customize a briefcase and if so, how much customization room I had.
> 
> Alan and I exchanged many e-mails in total from start to finish, with Alan explaining what he could and could not offer in terms of style, finish and cost. Every e-mail was answered within, at most, 48 hours with a detailed, thoughtful reply. He sent me photos of completed cases so that I can see some of what was possible, and explained why he would choose one styling or structural detail over another. His *40+* years of experience put me at ease in that the level of quality that I was expecting would be met with superlative expertise. For me, hand-made, well made and "not horribly expensive" were the top 3 category check boxes that I wanted to fill - and I think Alan accomplished that wonderfully. Do note that Alan hand cuts and assembles each briefcase - a one man operation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

In this live webcam shot...

https://www.mainecoastbookshop.com/webcam2.html

...Narragansett Leathers is the last brick building on the left. And at roughly 10:30 p. m. tonight this same webcam will be picking up a silver Nissan Frontier driving this street with a certain seedy bon vivant unsteadily behind the wheel.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> at roughly 10:30 p. m. tonight this same webcam will be picking up a silver Nissan Frontier driving this street with a certain seedy bon vivant unsteadily behind the wheel.


I was going to watch a baseball game, but my plans have now changed. Good to see you back, Peaky (or should it be Piney?).


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Pretty sure one of these would make an excellent present for my dad this year, and for me following graduation next year.

I tried to get Drake over at Give Me Indiana to register over here if for no other reason than to post his, but no luck. I think he uses it daily, though. Here's a cool picture:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

love that town; my sister, was the founder of the So Bristol historical society, authored a wonderful book of old photos and stories called _Down on the Island, Up on the Main,_ and was named an "honorary citizen" by the town before she died.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I may have to move deeper into the internet. This is getting too real. My little Towns Without Pity are getting way too many mentions here. I may have lied about being from Maine. Saskatchewan, I am really from Saskatchewan, yes, that's the ticket, a nice ring to it too.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> In this live webcam shot...
> 
> https://www.mainecoastbookshop.com/webcam2.html
> 
> ...Narragansett Leathers is the last brick building on the left. And at roughly 10:30 p. m. tonight this same webcam will be picking up a silver Nissan Frontier driving this street with a certain seedy bon vivant unsteadily behind the wheel.


Hmmmm, I think our undependable resident bon vivant has stayed for an extra Bud at his favorite seedy public house. Or maybe he didn't know the 'Landing' hasn't opened for the season yet.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

While not exactly touching Maine (there's this thing called New Brunswick in between) Nova Scotia (Blairrob's base) is close enough that there is regular passenger boat traffic between the two and so Schooner Landing in Damariscotta apparently has been discovered. I saw Evangeline in there one night on her way south. (You'd have to live here in the land of Longfellow to fully appreciate the significance of the sighting).

If you check the above webcam link now at night you see rain and fog and a street light or two. And by day you see rain and fog and a street light or two that somebody's forgot to turn off. I was on that street twenty minutes ago and I smiled and waved at you all. Rain and fog always automatically give me the smiles. The wave was forced.


----------

